# Visit to Alpaca Farm



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

A week ago from last Thurs. we took our GD to Oconto to visit the Alpaca Farmer. I met Laurie through KP. They have a very clean alpaca farm. It was so much fun seeing the little ones and being able to feel their fur. My hubby, 2yr GD and myself truly enjoyed our visit. If anybody is traveling in that area I would recommended you to stop. Jim and Laurie gave us a warm welcome and I'm sure if you let her know if you are coming the same welcome will be waiting for you.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

How cool is THAT! Would love to do something like that.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

That is so sweet. I love the 'kiss' picture. Bet that will be remembered a very long time..


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Alpacas are very interesting animals. If you ever get to WI the trip is well worth it.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Here are a couple more pictures of the alpacas.


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

I was in Bonduel from my triplet granddaughters graduation, I so wanted to stop by the farm, but just wasn't enough time. Maybe next trip.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks to Ann for posting these pictures. We so much enjoyed meeting her, her husband and GD. The alpacas love visitors, so you all are welcome.
Right now we are awaiting the birth of 3 crias. One girl, who is having her first,is at day 364 of gestation. Average is 345. she is driving us crazy with the wait.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Love alpacas. What great pictures and such beautiful animals..... Wish I were there...


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

What a fun trip for you!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

What a nice visit. The pictures are great. I especially love the last one when your GD seems to be waving goodbye to the alpacas.


----------



## SharonM (Nov 25, 2011)

My cousin Phil owns an alpaca farm on the outskirts of Houston... he says he has one especially for me! Can't wait for the opportunity to visit him and the adorable critters he raises!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

SharonM said:


> My cousin Phil owns an alpaca farm on the outskirts of Houston... he says he has one especially for me! Can't wait for the opportunity to visit him and the adorable critters he raises!


Do you spin? the alpacas fur are so soft.

Now is the time of the year to go visit they are having their ciras.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Check out our website humsoffaithsuris.com
for pictures of all our animals.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

What a great experience. How lucky to have seen this first hand. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Grandmann, we are going to visit my husband's aunt, near Seattle, very soon. When we arrive, we are heading directly to Anacordes and will take the ferry across to the San Juan Islands and will land at Friday Harbor. We will go to the lavender farm and also to the alpaca farm...I can hardly wait! We were there a few years ago and I bought some fiber that that spun up into the most beautiful, soft yarn. I was looking for the perfect pattern and think I am going to make a neck scarf that I can wear this winter, under my coat to keep my neck all snug and warm  I was going to combine it with some wool, while spinning, to make a more hearty yarn but decided not to. I know it will be somewhat delicate but I plan to hand wash it anyway. LOVE alpacas...your photos are precious. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

How lucky to visit and so lucky to own such beautiful creatures.
Thank you for the pictures.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Alpacas are very sweet, interesting animals. We have an alpaca farm not too far from us that I love to visit. The owners are very nice and enjoy having visitors. Alpaca yarn is a delight to work with.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Laurie has a little store with yarn goods made with alpaca. She has socks, hats & scarfs. Laurie had a few alpaca rugs made up-what comfort. She also, crochet a couple of shawls with the fur. The shawls are so soft.

I would advise anybody if they get a chance to visit their local alpaca farmer. The experience of seeing the animals and being able to feel them is well worth it.


----------

